
Join me at Distributed Camp 2020 - feross
https://distributed.camp/
======
carapace
About page says, "Distributed Camp is a unique event produced by Bimo Studio"
and Bimo Studio's website is blank except for the domain name:

    
    
        <h1>bimo.studio</h1>
    

so this is totally anonymous?

